# Photo of the month - Winner for June is...



## Arch (Aug 8, 2007)

There are two joint winners for June and they are....

Erick.... with Bretagne








...and JohnMF with The Lakes....






well done to you both


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, a hearty congratulations to you both!


----------



## PNA (Aug 8, 2007)

Being a sailor, I appreciate "The Lakes" ..... 

There's lot's of feeling within the photo.


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks people 

thanks LP for the nom


----------



## doenoe (Aug 8, 2007)

congrats guys, great pics


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 8, 2007)

very nice job to both of you!  Congrats!


----------



## Puscas (Aug 8, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> very nice job to both of you!  Congrats!




^^ what she said, including the clapping smiley.




pascal


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats you two!


----------



## erick (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks to all


----------



## glaston (Aug 27, 2007)

I've never seen an hdr in a sepia tone.
Is that what the first image is?

I like it!


----------



## Carlos Cané (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations!  Really nice shots!


----------



## chasemedown (Sep 1, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## rawatenator (Sep 2, 2007)

both excellent images, bravo!


----------



## Ben Wijman (Sep 3, 2007)

great images, well done


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)

Both are worthy. Great pictures!


----------



## volleysnap (Sep 14, 2007)

congrats to both of you!


----------

